# End Mills For Sale



## Rick_B (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure how many of you check out the For Sale forum so I thought i'd post a link to an ad for some end mills

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8093-FS-End-Mills?p=66919#post66919

Thanks
Rick


----------

